# illness and depression



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

I noticed i feel depressed when i have been ill for long periods of time. I was ill all week and i become very unsocial when im ill. Im doing well with my work but when i get ill it hits me in the heart. I lost a close friend recently too.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Ocean, I just have to rant a bit here. I talk to so many people on the phone and via e-mail who have had a psychological rap laid on them by their doctors. IBS causes depression not vice versa. These friggin doctors like to put IBSers in a psychological box and say you need anti-depressants or anti-anxiety meds instead of giving them a proper work up for physical problems. Yes, many IBSers do have psychological problems, but so much of it is due to social isolation, illness, etc. Sorry for the rant. I've been trying to support several people today who are not being taken seriously by their doctors and I just want to strangle those jerky MD's. You are not alone. I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

Thank you for taking the time to read my thread. I have been a little overworked and alot ill. I wanted someone to talk with who understands. TYOcean


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

Psychology does play a role in IBS. My symptoms were dorment for over a yr. Recently they resurfaced, and during a very stressful time. Nonethelss, I can't stand when people suggest "it's all in your head." It totally demeans the problem. It's so important that people check all the physical causes, as well as the mental.







As far as Depression causing IBS, and visa versa. I'd say that would depend on the individual.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

i also was dormant for a little bit so when it came back it destroyed me.im involved in corporate america plus only 24.so it took a real toll on me.i normally can cheer anyone up no matter how bad i feel and ive been dealing with this for 8 years.my gastro prescribed zoloft to me for the sadness and i found a good therepist.he works with people who suffer from chronic problems. i havnt seen him yet but i think it will help to speak with someone who knows this is not in my head like everyone else thinks


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

THis is not in our heads, it is in our body!! Insist on seeing a GI but also if you find someone that you can talk to about your problems it can't hurt. Isn't a side effect of anti-depressants constipation? Doesn't make much sense to me. I truly know how difficult it is to do anything when you are ill but I have always found that taking a short walk really makes a huge difference in my attitude. You have to get out and see and smell the roses or just fresh air. just start out with a block and as you get feeling better add another block. It truly does the body and the soul good. ------------------


----------

